# Walnutport, PA - Salt Dogg SHPE2250 Salt spreader



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Used, in excellent condition Buyers Salt Dogg shpe2250, 2.5 yard spreader complete with tarp, metal screen, straps, controller, and 1 year old complete spinner assembly. Ready to go, stored inside on pallet racking, not outside in the rain and sun rotting away. Pick up in Palmerton PA $3,000 call me if interested, I don't come on here often. 610-393-8363


----------

